# redirect mit servlet-mapping in web.xml



## ArkLut (1. Nov 2018)

Hi,


ich versuche gerade über die web.xml ein servlet mapping zu machen um ...
von: http://example.com/App/webapp/my_details
auf: http://example.com/App/webapp/index.html

zu mappen:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
         xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
         xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_3_0.xsd"
         version="3.0">
    <description>my web app</description>
    <servlet>
        <servlet-name>servlet_index</servlet-name>
        <jsp-file>/webapp/index.html</jsp-file>
    </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>servlet_index</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/webapp/my_details/*</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>servlet_index</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/my_details/*</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
</web-app>
```


Ich habe das zunächst in einem tomcat getestet, und das klappte.
Als ich das ganze in einem Weblogic (12c) deployed habe (das WAR in einem EAR eingepackt), habe ich beim aufruf von http://example.com/App/webapp/my_details nur einen 404 Not Found error.
ich habe dann auch verschiedene ander patterns versucht, aber ncihts klappt.

Kennt sich wer von euch aus?


----------



## mihe7 (1. Nov 2018)

1. Wozu das EAR?
2. Was ist in application.xml als context-root für das WAR eingetragen? Falls nichts, dann dürfte der context-root dem Dateinamen (ohne Erweiterung) des EAR (EDIT) WAR-Files entsprechen.


----------



## ArkLut (1. Nov 2018)

EAR weil es mehrere WARs sind.
Im application.xml ist "App" eingeragen - ja also direkt auf die index.html komme ich eh - nur die Weiterleitung scheint nicht zu klappen.


----------



## mihe7 (2. Nov 2018)

Was passiert, wenn du http://example.com/App/webapp/my_details/ bzw. http://example.com/App/webapp/my_details/xyz aufrufst?


----------



## mihe7 (2. Nov 2018)

Habe gerade noch etwas gesehen: Du hast in der web.xml angegeben, dass das JSP-File unter /webapp/index.html zu finden wäre. Solltest Du die index.html in einer Maven-Struktur unter src/main/webapp/index.html liegen haben, muss dort /index.html rein.


----------

